# Ayuda con un circuito transmisor



## emadeloc (Feb 29, 2008)

Hola a todos.
Espero que me podais ayudar con un pequeño problema.
Tengo un activador de flash fotografico por radio de 8 canales que compré por eBay. Al principio iba muy bien, pero al conectar el disparador de flash a la entrada minijack del transmisor, funciono bien una vez y dejó de funcionar para siempre. He podido asegurarme con otro activador que efectivamente se trata del transmisor y no del receptor. Como tengo alguna noción de electronica y sé soldar decidí probar de arreglarlo yo mismo ya que el vendedor pasaba de mí. Mi sorpresa fue que al abrirlo el chip no tenía ningun tipo de identificación. Ni nº de serie, ni de chip, ni marca. Así que no sé ni que chip es para cambiarlo o para saber como funciona y así "sustituirlo" por algo más chapuzero.
Aquí hay una foto del circuito en cuestión:
http://img117.imageshack.us/my.php?image=circuitodt8.jpg
Para cambiar de canal el transmisor lleva un típico microinterruptor DIP de 3, que esta conectado al chip. Creo que se trata de un multiplexor pero despues de horas buscandolo por webs no encontré ninguno que respondiera a las caracteristicas del que hay en el transmisor.

Bueno, pues agradeceria eternamente a quien me dijera que chip es para cambiarlo, o como sustituirlo por alguna chapucilla para evitar que pase lo mismo. Tambien me gustaria saber cual es el "fallo" por el cual se estropea un circuito por conectarle en la entrada una salida que no tiene voltaje, solo cierra el circuito del flash, es decir, no proporciona ninguna corriente extra ya que los flashes se disparan solo con cortocircuitar sus entradas.
De paso, ¿alguna modificación pequeña para mejorar el alcance? ¿Por ejemplo, soldar un condensador en el espacio vacio del circuito? ¿O basta la solución cutre de soldarle un cable extra a la antena?

Ah, va alimentado con una pila de 12V 23A, que ya he comprobado.
Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Gatxan (Mar 2, 2008)

Se trata de un microcontrolador programado ex-profeso. Los chips codificadores más conocidos tienen como mínimo 16pins (HT6026, HT12, MC145026, UM3750), ninguno de estos encaja en tu circuito.
Debe haberse chamuscado por un fallo de diseño.


----------



## emadeloc (Mar 2, 2008)

Igual me he explicado mal porque no creo que se trate de un microcontrolador, y tampoco necesita de un codificador para la función que realiza. Vamos, creo yo.
Vamos a ver, el transmisor solo manda una señal de activación, no manda información. Es decir, segun los microinterruptores activados, manda una serie de pulsos, como los mandos de la tele. ¿Podría ser un chip conversor paralelo-serie? He desmontado el receptor y tiene un chip exactamente igual, aparte de circuiteria para amplificar la señal.
Vamos, solo lo digo como teoria porque tampoco sé mucho...


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 2, 2008)

Y no te sirve de otra forma?


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 2, 2008)

Si es para disparar un flash esclavo, debe necesitar un tiristor para el disparo, por que no comienzas ubicando y comprobando este ?


----------



## emadeloc (Mar 2, 2008)

El tiristor no lo he buscado, pero ha de estar en el receptor a la fuerza y no es lo que falla, lo que no funciona es el transmisor, que es lo que sale en la foto que he puesto.
Creo que básicamente el transmisor es como un mando de garaje de los antiguos, de los que tenian microinterruptores DIPs para programarlos, pero con un DIP más pequeño, porque tanto el botón como el minijack y la zapata de flash estan conectados a lo mismo, al DIP.
Mirando de cerca el chip, hasta el punto de casi dejarme los ojos, se pueden ver que hay pins conectados y otros que no. He hecho una lista por si sirve de algo para identificar el chip que me trae de cabeza.
Pin 2: DIP2
Pin 3: DIP3
Pin 4: diodo Zener, creo que es un diodo Zener porque esta al reves.
Pin 5: DIP1
Pin 9: resistencia de 1K (junto al emisor de radio)
Pin 10: botón/minijack/zapata
Pines 11, 12 y 14: masa
Pines 1, 6, 7, 8 y 13: no estan coenctados.
Lo que me llama la atención es tanto pin sin conectar. ¿Puede ser un multiplexor de 8 bits?


----------



## emadeloc (Mar 2, 2008)

Acabo de encontrar unos tipos de chips, unos conversores de voltaje a frecuencia (Voltage-to-Frequency converters) y más o menos parece que coinciden los pines en uso con el chip problematico, y la función de estos chips es totalmente compatible con la del transmisor. Pero tampoco estoy seguro porque no les veo las entradas para los DIP.


----------



## emadeloc (Mar 4, 2008)

Bueno, ¿a nadie se le enciende una lucecita sobre cual es el chip? Yo así, resumiendo los datos del chip, puedo decir que tiene una entrada de activación, una entrada de fuente y que según los interruptores debe generar unos pulsos o algo así a traves de una salida. El resto de pines, pues un par conectados a masa y el resto no importa ni conectarlos. ¿A alguien le suena haber trabajado con un chip así?


----------

